# vista bootloader problems



## mab1376 (Mar 31, 2008)

i just install Ubuntu over my vista partition but for some reason the vista boot loader is overriding grub since it was put onto my XP partition, how do i remove it?


----------



## MiST91 (Mar 31, 2008)

this once happened to me, i am pretty sure Vista does not want you to use Linux, as Vista bootloader always seems to over ride GRUB, i couldn't find out how to do it, so had to reformat my entire hard disk.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2008)

I've explained this so many times...

Basically if you use Vista and Linux, you are stuck with the Vista bootloader. It's only a bootloader. I had XP, Vista and Linux all running out of the Vista bootloader with no issues.

A Bootloader is nothing more than a tiny bit of software that allows you to choose which set of commands/OS to launch.

You want to use Ubuntu and Vista, you've gotta use the Vista bootloader.


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 31, 2008)

i know it possible I've done it before i just don't know the command in the registry console since fixboot doesn't do it.



Darknova said:


> I've explained this so many times...
> 
> Basically if you use Vista and Linux, you are stuck with the Vista bootloader. It's only a bootloader. I had XP, Vista and Linux all running out of the Vista bootloader with no issues.
> 
> ...



i want to use XP with Ubuntu after removing Vista


----------



## xfire (Mar 31, 2008)

http://sathyasays.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11&sid=cd501cd76b0200ce2faa6e08b4e8073a


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't want to use Vista at all.

i think i found the solution

http://www.pronetworks.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=74987


----------

